# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Địa điểm ăn uống giá rẻ ở Vũng Tàu?

## littlegirl

Mình sắp đi Vũng Tàu vào cuối tháng này. Nhưng nghe nói thành phố biển Vũng Tàu hay chặt chém du khách, làm mình rất sợ.
Mong mọi người cung cấp vài địa điểm ăn uống giá hợp lí tại Vũng Tàu.
xin cảm ơn.

----------


## hantt.163

Chào bạn…sau đây mình sẽ liệt kê những quán ăn vừa ngon mà giá cả cũng hợp lý, bạn có thể tham khảo nha!!!!


 1. Ốc Năm Tầng, A12 Nguyễn Thái Học: ngon, rẻ, tươi, nêm đậm đà, giá  45-65k/dĩa or tô nhưng rất nhìu nha, 2 vc đói meo ăn 2 dĩa là lưng bụng,  thêm 1 dĩa nữa no đi ko nỗi luôn. Món đặc sắc là sò lụa, thấy hầu như  khách nào cũng kêu. Các món ngon: nghêu, sò lông, sò vẹm, càng cúm, móng  tay,chem chép, ốc bươu… Vc When ăn sò lụa rang me 45k (lẽ ra kêu sò lụa  xào mỡ hành/tỏi/sate ngon hơn), chem. chép xào tỏi 55k, nghêu hấp thái  45k. Nghêu hấp hơi lạt giống hấp sả hơn, nhưng nước nghêu ngọt và nghêu  biển nhỏ chứ ko phải nghêu nuôi to nhưng nhạt nhẽo trong SG đâu. Một dĩa  nhìu bằng 3 dĩa thường ăn trong SG luôn.
Dĩa sò lụa xào me 45k bằng 3 dĩa ở SG, nhìu, ngon, tươi
Dĩa chem chép xào tỏi 55k, cũng nhìu như dĩa sò lụa nhưng hình bị thiếu 1 góc dĩa vì ăn gần chục con mới nhớ chụp hình
Nghêu hấp thái 45k, nước lỏng bỏng, nhưng nghêu cũng khá nhìu.


 2. Quán nướng cô Nên: nằm ngay đối diện cáp treo ở bờ biển khu Bạch  Dinh, chạy trên đường là thấy, rất lớn, đi buổi tối chừng 7h là đông  nghẹt, vô phải đứng chờ ng ta ăn xong mới giành được bàn. Nhìu món: cơm  chiên hải sản, lẩu cá, hải sản nướng, gà chiên…Thường thấy ăn nhất là  mực nướng (55k) và bạch tuộc nướng (80k), và cơm chiên hải sản (dĩa lớn,  nhìu). Giá mới lên sau tết, nhưng vẫn rẻ so với ngoài biển, và an tâm  hơn. Mực tươi, dày, ngọt thịt, nhìu, ướp ngon. Bạch tuộc cũng khá, ko  phải 1 con cắt ra mà nướng cả vỉ quá trời con rồi có ng ngồi cắt khúc  ra, xếp đủ 1 dĩa là bưng lên ko đếm con. Muốn thưởng thức tại biển thì  mua xong chạy ra bờ biển ngồi ăn, còn muốn ăn nóng giòn luôn thì ra bờ  biển mà gửi xe đi xuống tận bờ cát sẽ rẻ hơn trên bờ xi măng rất nhìu.
Bạch tuộc nướng 80k, dĩa cũng khá nhìu, đường kính dĩa khoảng 15cm.


 3. Waffle town – Incard 50-100: dễ chịu, ko cần đưa IC trước, ko cần  đặt bàn trước vì quán khá vắng. Menu phong phú, từ bánh kẹp mặn ngọt,  nui, mì ý, bò lúc lắc…, giá có incard thì rẻ chứ ko có thì mắc mà ko  đáng, chỉ ăn cho biết khi dùng Ic thì được. @ vc When ăn 1 bánh kẹp tự  chọn nhân gà + bò + khoai nghiền + salad trái cây + pate + trứng 47k và 1  bánh kẹp 2 tầng thịt bò kèm xúc xích… 38k (thức ăn bằng bánh tự chọn  nhưng rẻ hơn vì bánh tự chọn tính thêm 10k tiền bánh không nữa), 1 ép  dưa hấu 19k, 1 café đá 14k. Tổng cộng 72k (đã giảm cho IC)luôn khăn cho 1  bữa sáng, rẻ mà no quá trời. Bánh kẹp ăn lạ miệng, giống bánh tổ ong  của mình hay ăn vặt nhưng bột lúa mì ngon hơn, vừa giòn vừa mềm. Nhân  bánh nhìn vậy chứ ít lắm, mỗi thứ nhân là 1 chút xíu, kẹp chung đủ 2  miếng ¼, cộng lại nửa hình tròn đường kính 1 gang tay. Nước ép nguyên  chất ko pha nước và đường.
Bánh kẹp tự chọn 47k
Bánh kẹp 2 tầng thịt bò 38k, có thêm 1 lớp bánh kẹp nữa, nhìu hơn bánh tự chọn
Bánh dày lắm, cầm tay cắn thì thế này nè, mỏi miệng.


 4. Cá viên chiên Cáp Treo: CẢNH BÁO. Nghe đồn ngon rẻ nhưng cô chủ  bán mắc và khó chịu, mới vô hỏi mua 40 or 50k, nghe sốc dễ sợ, When nói  mới ăn xong mua ít thôi còn ăn thứ khác nữa thì cái mặt khó chịu, làm  sai món When chọn mà When hỏi thì nhăn nhó dữ dằn, When ko muốn lớn  chuyện nên lấy luôn thì ko cho dưa chua (món đặc sản) kèm theo, When hỏi  thì nói “em mua 40k trở lên đi chị cho em dưa chua chứ em mua có 20k  (16 viên) mà kêu chị cho thì chị lỗ chết”. Nghe ghét dễ sợ. When nhăn  lại, kêu còn ăn món khác chứ ko phải ko có tiền mua, thì bà ta dịu giọng  vuốt ve “thôi em ăn tạm chị còn ít dưa chua quá để dành bán cho khách  ăn nhìu” trong khi bà ta còn gần đầy hũ to. Thấy ghét ko nói nữa. Lần  sau có đi cũng ko đến chỗ này >”<


 5. Nhà hàng Vườn Bàng: nghe nói bán món Nga Việt ngon rẻ, ko thể bỏ  qua nên cũng rang lết đi ăn, gần ốc Năm Tầng, nhưng hơi kh1o tìm vì nó  ghi địa chỉ 37/4 Nguyễn Thái Học mà đi kiếm mòn đường cũng ko có nha,  phải quẹo trái vào đường Yersin mới thấy quán nằm cuối đường, trên bảng  hiệu ghi 37/4 Yersin. Giá lên quá trời so với khoảng giữa năm ngoái, mà  dở ẹt, ít xịu. VC When kêu 2 món đặc sản của nhà hàng là thịt heo xiên  nướng kiểu Nga và đùi gà góc 4 nướng kiểu Nga, ăn kèm khoai chiên, salad  dầu dấm và bánh mì. Thịt heo ăn đỡ khô hơn thịt gà, được 5 cục bằng 2  ngón tay, 45k; đùi gà nhỏ xíu, khô weo lạt nhách, 65k, salad dĩa nhỏ,  xếp 2 tầng đẹp, ngon, chấm nhất món này ở đây, lấy nước dầu dấm chấm  bánh mì cũng ngon nữa, mỗi tội quá mắc, 25k dĩa rau còn mắc hơn nhà hàng  SG nữa. Dĩa khoai chiên 25k, chưa tới 20 cọng, kêu thêm chén bơ đường  chút xíu 15k, bánh mì cóc, cũ, nướng lại. Nói chung ăn uống hết hơn 180k  mà thấy phí và dở, ngán, ko đáng, thái độ nv cũng chảnh lắm, y như kiểu  nv nhà nước vậy, chán. Ăn cho biết chứ ko vô lần 2.
Dĩa salad 25k, khoai 25k, bánh mì 6k/2 ổ
Thịt heo xiên nướng 45k 5 miếng bằng 2 ngón tay (ăn mất 1 miếng rùi)
Đùi gà góc 4 nướng khô weo lạt nhách nhỏ xíu 65k


 6. Café: O cáp 1 là được yêu thích khá nhìu, giá bây giờ tăng nhìu  rùi, café đá cỡ 20k, hồi năm ngoái có 12k, rẻ bèo luôn. Giá tăng nhưng  vẫn rẻ so với café ở SG, ngồi ngắm biển. Toilet dơ kinh dị, nói chung  rang nhịn  Dọc bờ biển đường Hạ Long cũng còn nhìu quán khác, vô quán  nào cũng được, thấy lớn vậy thôi chứ giá ngang ngang nhau và bình dân,  như Lion, Cánh Buồm,..


 7. Trên đường từ Vũng Tàu về, nên ghé quán hải sản Tiến, ngon, chất  lượng, tính ra khá rẻ và xứng đáng. Qua khỏi chợ Bà Rịa, chạy đến địa  phận Phước Sơn là nhìn đường từ từ là vừa, chạy 1 lúc qua khỏi tu viện  Mân Côi bên tay phải, có tu viện Thánh Mẫu Phước Sơn, bảng hiệu đá khá  lớn, đến đó là có khúc đường ko có con lươn, băng qua đường gặp 1 ngã 3  nhỏ đầu ngã 3 có bảng ghi cảng đá Đức Hạnh, phía dưới là bảng hiệu hải  sản Tiến nhỏ nhỏ xanh dương. Chạy vô đường đất đá mịt mù khoảng 700m,  thấy xe hơi đông nghẹt phía trước là biết đến quán Tiến. Quán lụp xụp  chòi tre nhưng toàn xe xịn vô ăn ko hà. Mình chọn bàn, tự “đi chợ”, tức  là lựa hải sản tươi sống trong bể, nói cách làm rồi ra ngồi chờ ăn. Mới  nghe qua giá cả thấy tưởng đút đầu vô máy chém: ghẹ 420k, tôm tích 800k,  tôm hùm 900k, nghêu 75k, hào 40k,…, thấy còn mắc bằng or hơn nhà hàng  SG nữa, nhưng lỡ vô rùi kêu luôn, 2 con ghẹ 7 lạng, lấy ghẹ cái, chắc  thịt, đều con, ½ kg nghêu. Nếu ko kêu gì hết ngta tự động hấp sạch, còn  muốn ăn lẩu, nướng, xào mỡ hành…phải dặn, nhưng có lẽ vì ko tính tiền  làm món nên nv ko them giới thiệu làm món gì, khi mình hỏi có món đó ko  mới nói, và làm lẹ lắm ko cho đổi. When ăn ghẹ hấp (chưa kịp đổi qua lẩu  ghẹ) và nghêu xào mỡ hành, thêm 1 cái bánh tráng, 2 lon nước ngọt, tổng  cộng 380k, no căng, vì ghẹ rất to, chắc và nhìu thịt, ăn mãi mới hết ½  con, ngon dễ sợ. Mới kêu món thì ấn tượng xấu, nhưng ăn rồi thấy đáng  tiền và rẻ ghê. Lần sau đi nhất định chừa bụng vô đây ăn. Các món khác  cũng ok lắm: mì xào hải sản, lẩu hải sản nghêu tôm, bạch tuộc nhúng dấm,  lẩu ghẹ or cá mú or cá chẽm…Hào When ko ăn nhưng thấy mấy anh kia kêu  2kg ăn sống Wasabi, được đến 7 con mà có 80k, tính ra 1 con chưa đến  12k, quá rẻ. Nghêu ½ kg 37k cũng bằng 1 dĩa 50k ăn ở ốc 5 tầng, cũng rẻ  luôn.
1/2 kg nghêu xào mỡ hành ngon, ngọt, tươi, 37k.

Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*
Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ!!!!!

----------

